

Atlassian BitBand [video] - crawdog
https://www.atlassian.com/bitband

======
SheepSlapper
I've still got some of their Spooning[0] shirts from an April 1st of
yesteryear. Good stuff.

[0] [https://bitbucket.org/spooning/](https://bitbucket.org/spooning/)

------
dilithiumhe3
Awww... thanks for stereotyping people in the software industry. We love you!

------
memming
A day too early. It's still March!

~~~
authorityaction
It's April in Australia where Atlassian is based. :)

------
dang
I've marked this title "[video]" as a way of communicating that it isn't
launching an actual product. I admit that isn't a great way to distinguish
product launches from fundraisers, but it fits with HN conventions. I think
it's important to distinguish between posts that say "this thing's real" and
posts that say "we'd like to make this thing real".

I'll make this comment stay at the bottom of the thread so any on-topic
comments will rank higher.

~~~
dolinsky
An A for effort considering it's an April Fools joke.

~~~
dang
Oh dear. I am a sitting duck in the arms race of April Fool's.

